# The 3L's are becoming 4L's



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Believe it or not, we will be welcoming our 4th Havanese to our home in 3 weeks. She is a beautiful tiny little girl that I am so excited about. 
Her name is Laila. Here are a few pictures of her from birth to 5 weeks.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY!!! Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

She looks a lot like our baby!!!! I just love the black mask!!!!! She's adorable!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

She is adorable!!!!!!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's beyond adorable Laurie. I'm so excited for you. No puppy this side of heaven could find a better home than with you, the fairy godmother for all these little souls. Where is your beauty from?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations Laurie, she is sure cute


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is from my fabulous breeder, who my other three came from, Phyllis Roberts. I been able to visit her every week and see her growth! It has been such a great adventure!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Laurie, she's adorable! Congratulations! I've been trying to convince my husband that 4 dogs is manageable, but he's being obstinate.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats. What a cutie!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Laurie - She's really beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how beautiful!!! Looking forward to more photos! You are certainly going to have your hands full!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is absolutely precious Laurie!
Congrats on your new baby girl! :baby::kiss::baby::kiss:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting for you, and for all of us as we live vicariously through you. Next time you see her, give her a little extra belly rub from me.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

You KNOW how excited I am for you!! :biggrin1:
And I guess this means now I have to hold up my end of the bargin....*sigh*
J/K!! :croc:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations!!! She is BEAUTIFUL! And she is very lucky to have found you as her new Mom!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Laurie!!! She is absolutely adorable!!!This will only fuel the IWAP bug that is going around here, lol

Kara


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Laurie,
How exciting for you all. She is gorgeous! You'll have so much fun with a new puppy. And she will be one of the luckiest pups around to have you and your family! Congratulations!
I love her name, another nice L name!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well you all know that if I got another - it MUST have an L name- 

And, YES, Katie - it is your turn!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Laurie, she is precious! IWAP!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, she is adorable!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Laurie. Laila is beutiful. How did you ever convince Gabe? :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She had just peed on the paper when I took that, and her face is wet cause she was eating water soaked food - and then her brothers and sisters were all licking each other's faces to get the food. It was very cute!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lucky Laurie ,looks like love lands Liala loveable and lively at your landing.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm jealous! Congrats! You're right Kara, it does make me want a puppy. )


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratualtions Laurie, you sure are brave. Laila's beautiful and is one lucky puppy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the L words DAve. I am going to need help with her full name from people..
And I want lots of L words incorporated.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thanks for all the L words DAve. I am going to need help with her full name from people..
> And I want lots of L words incorporated.


For her second or middle name you mean?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

For her papers - she will be 
Avonlea's -- -- -- -- with Laila in there somewhere. 

So help me with that, if anyone has any cute ideas. 

I am getting very excited about her coming home and meeting her sisters and brother! We love our happy Havanese filled home!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Got ya. Lacy ?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see more pictures and watch her grow. I can feel your joy!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMGosh she is a real beauty. What a face! Love the color! Enjoy....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Laila and Lace....from the Stevie Nicks song. Yeah I am a little jeolous here too.....


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh she's beautiful!!!!! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*junior member? new mom*

SHE IS SO CUTE!
Hi my name is Suzi and I'm a new member I have tryed to post a new trend for about a hour now. I wanted to introduce our new baby girl Maddie. Had a hole speach I'll save it for when I learn how.
Your new forth little Havanese is real special.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Woo-hooooo! congrats! she is adorable! I wonder how much her color will change as she grows!?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see all the pictures and videos you're going to post of her

Looking forward to meeting her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Shhh sigh... You know it makes me WAP Laurie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw Missy, that sounded so sad. I could let you borrow Ruby. You'll get over your IWAP fast.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Libby
Lizzy
Lavendar
Liberty
Lucky
and my personal favorite
Lickums... ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

too funny - hmm 

Avonlea's Lickums Laila 

maybe not...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thumper said:


> Libby
> Lizzy
> Lavendar
> Liberty
> ...


I think you still have displacement behavior on your mind.ound:


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

How about Lady, Laurie?:ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am loving everyone's ideas. Laila will have so many names, she wont know what to answer to LOL 

Keep them coming - she will be home in 2 weeks!!!! and I just cannot wait!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How about Avonlea's Laila Leigh


----------

